# Disney Channel Rocks at Disney Hollywood Studios



## Morte615 (Apr 5, 2013)

This has a little of everything so decided to put it in the Show Control forum but I just saw this video posted on YouTube of the Disney Channel Rocks show.
<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JuUXaT11-U">


I am pretty much in love with the mobile stage and am wondering if anyone has any inside technical information about how the stage is built, and controlled.


----------



## DHSLXOP (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't know everything about the control for this show, but I do know that there is a "hidden" compartment on the upstage back wall (behind the float) that opens up to reveal a sound mixer, the wireless receivers and I believe the control for the music. I'm not sure what is triggering or controlling the lights, however. 

Something else you might like, however is when they perform the show without the float with a stage behind them. They do this around Christmas/New Years, 4th of July and I think during Star Wars Weekends when they have a stage setup infront of the hat. It's the same show, but they use the lighting from the stage. I know that they have a temporary booth set up near the stage, where they are running lights and sound. I know that lighting control used to be on an MA Series 1, but I think they updated to a Series 2 last year. Again, I'm not sure if everything is manually triggered, or if they are running some form of timecode.


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 6, 2013)

There isn't much lighting to control on the float, it's just a simple chase that repeats over and over.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 6, 2013)

It looks pretty cool. As far as moving there is 3 guys standing around it but not one has any kind of controls in thier hand so I would have to say someone is either behind it or inside it driving the rig which I hope its the latter cause to cram in that and wait for a show to go off in the heat at disney would be a killer lol


----------



## porkchop (Apr 6, 2013)

There's probably someone inside driving the float, there's no reason they couldn't push the start button on a timed DMX playback device.


----------



## SouthFloridaSFX (Apr 7, 2013)

The back of the float has a door with a mixer and DMX playback module. The soundguy stands behind the float at runs the show. Pretty simple. Ill get a pic of the back of the float next week if you would like.


----------



## mroony (Apr 20, 2013)

I was part of the design team on the show. Shoot me a message if you would like to discuss things further.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 21, 2013)

If there's any details you could share with the community without a breach of contract, it would be appreciated. I know that the Mouse does not like to reveal much to the public.


----------

